# Bench



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

*Weights bench*

Any opinions on what weights bench I should get?

Don't really want to spend any more than £100 (obviously a lot less is ideal).

I have a dumbbell set, 10kg each dumbbell. Looking at doing more weight exercises rather than just bicep curls.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

might be worth going to your local garden centres and B&Q to see if they have any offers on.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

*Sigh*. I expect better of you.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I would say go for something like this that doesn't cost too much, then spend most of your money on weights and a decent bar

http://www.fitness.com/articles/556/picking_the_right_weight_bench.php

Or try and get one that inclines to add to the routines you can use it for.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

And try and get heavier dumbells (http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.100-8600.aspx).

I find DB bench presses much harder than the normal bench press, when I was benching I was using a 20kg bar and 2 x 20 kg weighs, yet I really struggle on the DB using 2 x 27.5 kg DB.

And you can use them for hammer curls, Lat raises and loads others that I can't remember the name of but can picture in my head :lol:

Now I only really use the bar for Leg work outs like the evil power cleans and squats and deadlifts


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

maybe join a gym nearby, with all the proper equipment?

some are as cheap as £25 a month, unlimited usage, and you can get some good knowledge:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Teabag said:


> maybe join a gym nearby, with all the proper equipment?
> 
> some are as cheap as £25 a month, unlimited usage, and you can get some good knowledge:thumb:


Closest gym is £45 and I wouldn't use it enough to justify it, I already have a rowing machine at home and go running around town so my cardio is sorted.


----------



## Iron Tam (May 12, 2007)

Check your local gumtree and/or fleabay.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure where your based but I have a bench sitting at home doing nothing so its yours for like £20-£30 if you want it. I'm in Sudbury, Suffolk by the way.

The link below shows the bench.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> Not sure where your based but I have a bench sitting at home doing nothing so its yours for like £20-£30 if you want it. I'm in Sudbury, Suffolk by the way.
> 
> The link below shows the bench.


Thanks for the offer. I will think about it.


----------

